# Johnny Winter



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

I posted this in another section in a Johnny Winter thread and thought it would be a good idea to do it here as well. Johnny is slated to play Coburg, Oakville and Gravenhurst April 17, 18 and 19 respectively.
From the other discussion thread, if he is making a comeback after years of unbeknownst drug addiction courtesy of his manager, it could be a great show with lots of new music.

Brian


----------



## sproul07 (Jun 23, 2007)

I saw Johnny Winter last year at the Phoenix in Toronto and it was a great show. He does more traditional blues now (Tore Down, Black Jack) and doesn't play his rock hits (Rock and Roll Hootchie Coo etc) but it was still an amazing show. Highly recommended!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Cobourg ?!? He's playing in,... Cobourg???


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

Yessir!! Cobourg. And James Cotton is opening. The guitarplayer for Cotton's band is going to be using my Super Reverb for the show, so I will be backstage. I will have a full report, along with pics.:wave:

CT.


----------



## dnoseworth (Apr 13, 2008)

I'll be marking that date for Johnny on my calendar. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I just love this shot:


----------



## geezer (Apr 30, 2008)

Johnny has always been one of my main influences,I saw him in Vancouver in the early seventies and it was one kickass event . I still play some of his old tunes like Mean Town Blues, Rock Me Baby,Rock and Roll Hoochy Coo. I never got into slide though ,so I never was able to copy his style exactly.


----------

